
React Native Made Easy Ep. 1 – Native Bridge (Feat. Scan Kit) Pt. 1 - IreneisHippie
https://forums.developer.huawei.com/forumPortal/en/topicview?tid=0201252722009880199&fid=0101187876626530001
======
AlphaLee123
useful for me

